# The Start of My Post-War Empire



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I have completed the attic renovation, above the garage. I actually got started on building the table. What you see are the legs with main beams.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You did an excellent job on the renovation. Great lighting, plenty of outlets, A/C. And it looks like it’s going to be a good size layout. One suggestion: before you install the plywood, drill holes in the 2X4 cross beams to run wires.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would also think about a background on the walls before the tables are erected. I wish I had thought of it before I started.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> I would also think about a background on the walls before the tables are erected. I wish I had thought of it before I started.



The platform will be away from the three walls, including the window wall, so a background doesn't seem appropriate. Originally the platform was going to be against the window wall, but SWMBO pointed out that I wouldn't be able to reach the sliding windows to open them and that reaching my trains on that side would be difficult. So I redid the track plan on a slightly smaller footprint, but was still able to get everything I wanted into the new plan. The overall platform measures, 14' x 10'


----------

